# Where do you buy CDs?



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

I have been buying my CDs from Amazon. But I bet that the TC crown here has some better suggestions. 

Price is important, but selection is, too. And I am not really happy with Amazon's search criteria, which are obviously not built for classical music. I do like user reviews. 

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

I buy almost entirely off Amazon (UK), or the "new and used" sellers on Amazon. The only other website I sometimes use is called Selections. It is particularly good for bargain box sets at cheap prices.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have gradually stopped purchasing cds and have opted for downloads. I usually get my downloads from iTunes or Amazon.com


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

I still buy in CD shops of which, happily, where I live there is an abundance - great selection, very reasonable prices, no need at all to go on-line. Browsing on a Saturday, one of the highlights of the week


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Amazon for cds, although they have good download quality as well. 

Classicalarchives.com is a great website for downloads.


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

Amazon is about as good as it gets, though you can often find as good a deal on eBay. In the states, Goodwill's from city to city sale CD/DVD's at very cheap prices on Amazon. From my many purchases experienced, the products marked most often as 'good' end up being in 'very good' or even 'like new' condition; I wasn't expecting that, I'm every bit as frugal and cynical as the next guy.

Some of the best deals out there are on box sets, though Mp3's are becoming more and more my thing also.


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

eBay, bol.com (a dutch "amazon") and the local store (because I like the owner, and because they serve very nice coffee and tea, from a price point of view it is not the smartest choice, but he sometimes has surprising sale items. A physical store gives a a great feeling, it is more of an experience then - plus: you can listen the cd the same day back at home, also a great advantage over online shopping)


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

1. Amazon.ca & Amazon.co.uk _Marketplace_ (international wholesalers/private individuals piggybacking on Amazon, can't be beat)
2. A local used CD shop (great price, limited selection of desirable classical albums)
3. SecondSpin.com (good specials, they don't disclose the quality, but promptly issue a credit, if you are dissatisfied)

Amazon has lots of user reviews. They're fun to read, but I don't reject an album I want because of someone's rant. I try to make up my own mind about what I want, but when I am seeking a bit of reassurance, Allmusic.com often provides satisfaction. Otherwise, try Google or ask here.


----------



## Couac Addict (Oct 16, 2013)

Presto Classical have a better search engine thingamyjiggy.
It also lists reviews/awards won etc. if that helps.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I purchase from amazon.com mostly. I like to poke around in music stores as well, but they are a dying breed. My favorite store is Amoeba Music which has 3 stores on the west coast of the US. They have an amazing selection of used records that is heavenly to browse.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Who on Earth still buys CDs?


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

arkivmusic.com is really great as well. News, reviews, biographies, cd, mp3....


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I usually shop at amazon. Then I buy whatever I can from arkivmusic, which ships to me a bit more cheaply. The rest I buy from amazon or third party sellers. 

Offline, there are five good places (that I know of) to shop for music in Seoul, but one in particular is a sort of community center for classical music, so if they have what I want I usually buy it there rather than online.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Still mostly Amazon. Once in a great while I'll use Barnes & Noble (as I should do if I can ever remember to redeem a gift certificate from work). I also enjoy browsing the antique malls a friend of mine frequents. Believe it or not they often will have the odd CD in various booths just decorating a shelf -- but everything is for sale. 

I did not know arkivmusic offered downloads. This could be a great way to counteract the horrible trend of Amazon retailers to boost the prices of out of print items to highway robbery levels.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

brianvds said:


> Who on Earth still buys CDs?


I, for one. :wave:


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Although I have made the transition to digital downloads for books and magazines I just can't force myself to buy music that way. I understand the convenience but I want a physical case that contains the disc and informational booklet and artwork. Printing and making my own art is OK for bootleg discs but not for pricey recordings.

The town I live in is a university town and also one that has one of the top ten music schools in the country. Consequently students unload lots of CDs. There is a huge used book and record store that has a used CD collection as large as many music stores. Their classical section is very well stocked and the price is usually around $5 to $8 a CD. So I have acquired many titles from there. If I want something in particular then Amazon and their 3rd party vendors is my usual choice. I have been known to order obscure recordings direct from European labels as well if it's something I really want.

Kevin


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

There is one remaining place in Vancouver to buy classical CDs and I do buy from this shop. I like to browse, just like in the olden days. And this place still has that kind of atmosphere. They specialize in classical, so they always have classical music playing. And I have ordered CDs through this shop. I have four new CDs on order currently. I have bought a few CDs from Amazon, but I prefer a physical shop, I am older and remember the good old days before the Internet when you had to go down to the local shop to browse.


----------



## Copperears (Nov 10, 2013)

I would buy CDs again if there were any shop as good as Tower Records in downtown Chicago was in the 1980's. Used to love browsing there.

Now it's Amazon and just hope the package isn't crushed and the CDs aren't defective. I mostly buy iTunes now, especially since Universal Music has made their library available there (searching for them on iTunes remains a challenge). This way I avoid the stress of dealing with shipping and packaging and making yet more space at home, and can fool myself it's better for what's left of the planet, too.

I wish Sony did a better job of releasing to iTunes, though.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Amazon. Half.com (lower shipping cost). Garage sales. Used book/CD sales at libraries. And best of all is a visit to Dearborn Music (Michigan), a wonderful music store that has a huge selection of new and used CDs. I have gotten some excellent CDs from the library sales and from garage sales.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

I have to admit I am one of those who have converted to digital downloads, I believe for these reasons:
- in few minutes you can listen to your purchases;
- wider and wider selection; 
- no out-of-stock;
- prices are generally lower;
- quality is almost the same of the CD (MP3 or AAC"itunes" files) , sometimes the same (16/44.1 FLAC, ALAC, etc ), sometimes even better (Master recordings), and in some downloading sites you can choose which one you want. Usually the price varies accordingly.

That said, I mostly buy from Qobuz (a very wide selection, wonderful promotions and prices) and eClassical (very good prices although the selection is not so wide as on Qobuz). CD covers and booklets are downloadable as well
I use to buy from HDTracks, Linn Records and The Classical Shop as well, but I definitely prefer the formers.


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

Kevin Pearson said:


> The town I live in is a university town and also one that has one of the top ten music schools in the country. Consequently students unload lots of CDs. There is a huge used book and record store that has a used CD collection as large as many music stores.
> Kevin


_Half-Priced Books and Music_? I think they originated in the DFW area? There are several in the San Antonio area also. A great place to browse. 



senza sordino said:


> There is one remaining place in Vancouver to buy classical CDs and I do buy from this shop. I like to browse, just like in the olden days.


_That says it all._ A single store preserved in all of Vancouver!

I read in the news recently of small local booksellers vehemently rejecting Amazon's Kindle marketing proposal, though a great death blow scheme for The Nook it was.


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

I find Amazon to be the best option - generally well-priced and extremely convenient. Every now and again there'll be a nice find in a couple of local charity shops. If I'm looking for MP3 I sometimes go ahead with iTunes though it's difficult to generally find a good deal here.

I do like the idea of browsing in a CD store --I should probably do this more often.


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

Bas said:


> eBay, bol.com (a dutch "amazon") and the local store (because I like the owner, and because they serve very nice *coffee *and tea, from a price point of view it is not the smartest choice, but he sometimes has surprising sale items. A physical store gives a a great feeling, it is more of an experience then - plus: you can listen the cd the same day back at home, also a great advantage over online shopping)


"Coffee".

_________________________


----------



## GiulioCesare (Apr 9, 2013)

Since I discovered Amazon Prime and its awesome free shipment feature I must have spent a fortune on amazon.


----------



## Keith (Nov 8, 2013)

Usually, it's better to buy from Amazon, especially as they now provide you with the mp3 version as well, so that you can listen to the music instantly, whilst waiting for it to arrive in the post. Box sets are so cheap nowadays, so they're still always worth collecting. Some of the other Amazon sellers are starting to display poor customer service and excruciatingly slow delivery times, but they tempt you by slashing amazon's own price by half. Europadisc is ok, but even they are very slow at delivery, and they don't post a dispatch notice. However, there is a lot of amazing stuff on torrent sites, available in flac, ape and mp3 format.


----------



## opus55 (Nov 9, 2010)

Amazon.com. I usually buy used CDs from amazon for cheaper than downloads. I also buy new discs from third party sellers from amazon. Big box sets are sometimes cheaper to buy amazon direct though.

Fortunately, I still have some limited physical store options. There are few Half Price Books stores in my area. They don't have great selections but some great deals are found on used recordings.

I really really miss browsing in record stores... Having said that, when download sites start providing 24 bit recordings for reasonable price I'll switch in a second.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I prefer to buy LPs at any second hand shop I find, there's one quite close which has some terrific box sets in mint condition for $15 that I'm keeping a close eye on.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2013)

I live in Alabama, but I frequently travel to Chattanooga, TN, to visit my in-laws. There is a small chain of stores in Knoxville, Nashville, and Chattanooga, called McKay's. They sell new and used books, CDs, LPs, movies, and games. I have found NUMEROUS great CDs there. It is not uncommon for me to come away with 5 CDs, either new, or so well cared for they might as well be new, for $10! Every time I travel up there, I stop off at the place. My wife doesn't mind my collecting if it is costing less than $5 (and sometimes less than $2) for a CD! And with Christmas coming, she'll probably let me go pick several with which to fill my stocking!

Most of my collection is from digital download (mostly from iTunes, then Amazon, and a few choice selections from eClassical), but I still like the occasional CD.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Clovis said:


> _Half-Priced Books and Music_? I think they originated in the DFW area? There are several in the San Antonio area also. A great place to browse.


Actually no it's called Recycled Books and Records and is actually about twice as big as most Half Price Book stores. I have been in and shopped at every Half Price Book store in the DFW area though. With the exception of their "main" location none of them have very good classical music selections. I don't get a chance to go to their main store very often as it it's about an hour drive there for me. I do love browsing their stores though and I can't drive by one without stopping! 

Kevin


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Amazon Marketplace, MDT, Presto, Crotchet. :tiphat:


----------



## nightscape (Jun 22, 2013)

There's still something about owning a physical CD that I love. You can call me a materialist all you want, but I love possessing stuff. CDs, DVDs, box sets, LPs, etc.

I buy almost all of my CDs from Amazon. There are a couple of stores in Philly that have a great selection of classical music, but it's almost not worth the cost.


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

Kevin Pearson said:


> Actually no it's called Recycled Books and Records and is actually about twice as big as most Half Price Book stores. I have been in and shopped at every Half Price Book store in the DFW area though. With the exception of their "main" location none of them have very good classical music selections. I don't get a chance to go to their main store very often as it it's about an hour drive there for me. I do love browsing their stores though and I can't drive by one without stopping!
> 
> Kevin


One of there two locations in San Anton has a vast classical section, the problem is with it much of it being out of order. 

^ I should check that place out.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Clovis said:


> One of there two locations in San Anton has a vast classical section, the problem is with it much of it being out of order.
> 
> ^ I should check that place out.


If you do let me know and I'll meet you there and we'll get a cup of coffee or something! 

Kevin


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

Kevin Pearson said:


> If you do let me know and I'll meet you there and we'll get a cup of coffee or something!
> 
> Kevin


Sounds good. 

I might be in the area around the holidays sometime, usually at least a few times every year.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Just out of curiosity. In case of you are buying digital downloads, why not to use streaming services like Spotify instead? Do you feel more ownership with bytes on your HD ?


----------



## Rackon (Apr 9, 2013)

If the music is on your hd you can always listen to it anytime (if you have power). I go places where there isn't always wifi or an ic. If I LOVE something I want it in my possession. For music I like to listen to occasionally or that I'm just curious about, streaming is fine.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2013)

Mika said:


> Just out of curiosity. In case of you are buying digital downloads, why not to use streaming services like Spotify instead? Do you feel more ownership with bytes on your HD ?


Part of it is also supporting the companies and performers I enjoy. And, as has already been said, I don't want to be dependent on wi-fi or an internet connection to listen to my music. And I don't have an unlimited data plan for my phone, so I have to be somewhat judicious in how much I download.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

For the most part, online. Amazon, Ivory Classics, Chandos...


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I buy most of my recordings from ArkivMusic. I love their set-up,screens, integrity and quick delivery. Yes, price can be on the high side, but that doesn't count much with me.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

amazon or my local electronics store, Saturn (in Germany), which also offers a pretty good selection of classical.


----------



## aakermit (Nov 23, 2013)

I recently went to the Amoeba Music store in Hollywood and was amazed at the collection of used classical and jazz CD's in their inventory. The prices were very good too. Otherwise it is usually Amazon for me.


----------



## leepee (Nov 23, 2013)

re: where to buy CD's
I buy mainly from Amazon.com but the _*Canadian Amazon *_sometimes has 
items not released in the States and the odd time they are less expensive.

The new BRILLIANT complete Beethoven edition is on Amazon.ca for LESS
the a hundred bucks ... as is the Complete RCA Fritz Reiner edition. You can
get the complete SZELL Cleveland Beethoven for less than $ 20.00

A Toronto/Oakville Ontario shop 'Atelier Gregorian' also has good selection and prices.

I have been burned twice on Ebay by NOT getting what was advertised so I avoid EBay.

Hugs leepee


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Rackon said:


> If the music is on your hd you can always listen to it anytime (if you have power). I go places where there isn't always wifi or an ic. If I LOVE something I want it in my possession. For music I like to listen to occasionally or that I'm just curious about, streaming is fine.


Streaming services have offline feature also, so no need to have online access


----------



## Ruyooka (Nov 25, 2013)

Presto Classical UK. Great selection of reviewed recordings.


----------



## ticovanzant (Jul 3, 2013)

I buy quite a bit from Amazon because they tend to have good prices and they usually have good used options. I don't like the fact that they often are inaccurate or don't even include any information about composer, works, etc. I also buy from Arkiv, but you have to look for bargains. They are significantly more accurate and complete with respect to content. I also buy frequently from Presto and MDT.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

*Post deleted--wrong thread*


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Most of mine are ordered from Amazon. I will buy used CDs from Amazon, but they have to be "very good" or "like new", otherwise I have ordered CDs that said they were in "good condition", but wouldn't play due to scratches.

Otherwise, I buy used CDs at record stores sometimes as well.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I stopped buying most CD's from stores.

Only time I get CD's are from the bargain bin from the two time yearly sales at our public library.


----------

